# Halloween for Christmas?



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

What Halloween items or prop building tools are on your Christmas list? 
Topping my list is a new cordless Dremel to replace the one I wore out this year. I'm also asking for a drill press vice and a metal bender jig.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

This past Halloween I borrowed a friends impact driver. I had so much to build and this little guy was amazing. I couldn't believe the speed. So this year;

Santa baby, slip a_ "Dewalt compact impact driver"_ under the tree... for me
And hurry down the chimney tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Home Depot gift card - the universal Halloween supplies shopping gift


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd be happy with a few more wiper motors OR madmax's motors. Could do so much more animating......


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The Halloween Lady said:


> This past Halloween I borrowed a friends impact driver. I had so much to build and this little guy was amazing. I couldn't believe the speed. So this year;
> 
> Santa baby, slip a_ "Dewalt compact impact driver"_ under the tree... for me
> And hurry down the chimney tonight


So funny you mentioned this. Lewlew has an impact driver that he used when we built the haunt this year. I sooo want one of these. Amazing and made things go so much smoother.



RoxyBlue said:


> Home Depot gift card - the universal Halloween supplies shopping gift


My kids know this is a gift I always love too. I could get my impact driver!



nimblemonkey said:


> I'd be happy with a few more wiper motors OR madmax's motors. Could do so much more animating......


I may treat myself with a couple new wiper motors from Monster Guts. Need a new one for my stirring witch and could always find use for another.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I try to pick something up as my stocking stuffer from some haunter on the forum here. I've picked up things from Dave the Dead, Uruk-hai, jdubbya, Sytnathotep, Mr. Chicken, just to name a few off the top of my head. I told my husband I want to pick up something from everyone on the forum. And he told me he wants to not hear the word Halloween for a year. I love when we are in tune with each other.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

A couple of Arduino Uno's


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

scareme said:


> And he told me he wants to not hear the word Halloween for a year. I love when we are in tune with each other.


:jol:I suggest some noise blocking earmuffs for your husband...that's probably the only way he's going to get what he wants.

My family and I stopped the whole gift exchange years ago, you know the mad rush to BUY a gift??...that's not what Christmas means, so now we just make gifts for each other, baked, sewn, whatever your particular talent happens to be. I'm hoping my sisters get together and make some fabulous tombstone, or an ethereal ghost prop for me. Halloween for Christmas? Oh yes please! Every single year!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

We used our whole Christmas Club account for Halloween supplies... So I think I might get socks or something 

I would however love to get some more foam tools or an airbrush system for the Yuletide season. More likely that will be my birthday... 

Grimm


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

halstaff said:


> I'm also asking for a drill press vice


I bought a semi-cheapie Harbor Freight cross slide vise, and I have happily used the heck out of it.

Dreams of a new soldering station dance in my head 
-Mike


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

I want an airbrush, that's about it. Already have most of the tools we need, love love love my nail gun.


----------



## Creepitreal (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm asking my hubby for an airbrush and/or compressor, but the problem is I have no idea what I want and need. Suggestions welcome (but I'm not getting anything high-end, lol).


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Creepitreal said:


> I'm asking my hubby for an airbrush and/or compressor, but the problem is I have no idea what I want and need. Suggestions welcome (but I'm not getting anything high-end, lol).


I'm anxious to work with my new one. Picked up a compressor and paint at HauntX to use with my new airbrush but didn't have time to play with it before Halloween.


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

well a heat gun was the one thing i was hoping for, but.... i found one on sale that i just could not pass up, so lol i got it. 
gift card would be great


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Boy, I must be doing something right! Santa brought me the Dremel I wanted, a drill press vise, a drum sanding kit and a portable band saw! Tools, tools, tools! I'm a happy haunter!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My wonderful wife got me the Don Post book this year for Christmas.


----------

